# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عادت بد گوش دادن به موسیقی موقع درس خوندن

## farshad7

سلام دوستان

هر کاری کردم نمی تونم ترکش کنم معتاد شدم

قبلا فقط درس هایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی بود

الان دینی هم 

لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## kahkoo

خوبه که  :Yahoo (112): 
اگه گوش ندی بهتر میخونی ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ah.at

> سلام دوستان
> 
> هر کاری کردم نمی تونم ترکش کنم معتاد شدم
> 
> قبلا فقط درس هایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی بود
> 
> الان دینی هم 
> 
> لطفا کمکم کنید



هیچ راهی نداره جز اینکه مادرت هنسفریو قایم کنه خخخخخ.
جدی میگم خخخخخ
منم معتاد آهنگ بودم تا همین مهر ...
البته نه با درس خوندن ولی زیاد آهنگ گوش میدادم ...
مادرمم اومد بدون اینکه به من بگه هنسفری و هدفونمو برداشت ...
هیچی دیگه الان اصلا آهنگ نمیگوشم .
حال نمیده ...

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

این واقعا عادت بدیه باید یه  فکری به حالش بکنی :Yahoo (35):  
من موندم تو با این عادت چه جوری ترازت بالاست؟ :Yahoo (56): 
ولی یه توصیه ی دوستانه میخای موفق بشی باید این عادت رو ترک کنی چون واقعا بعضی از درس ها به توجه و تمرکر نیاز دارند و تو با این کارت تمرکز خودت رو بهم میریزی.
ah.at هم راست میگه: به مادرت بگو وقتی نیستی سریع هندزفری رو برداره قایمش کنه (البته اگه با هندزفری گوش میدی :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## farshad7

> این واقعا عادت بدیه باید یه  فکری به حالش بکنی 
> من موندم تو با این عادت چه جوری ترازت بالاست؟
> ولی یه توصیه ی دوستانه میخای موفق بشی باید این عادت رو ترک کنی چون واقعا بعضی از درس ها به توجه و تمرکر نیاز دارند و تو با این کارت تمرکز خودت رو بهم میریزی.
> ah.at هم راست میگه: به مادرت بگو وقتی نیستی سریع هندزفری رو برداره قایمش کنه (البته اگه با هندزفری گوش میدی)



 :Yahoo (4): 

البته اینو بگم که بعضی موقع این عادت خوبه وقتی مهمون بیاد مثل عید انگار نه انگار :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> البته اینو بگم که بعضی موقع این عادت خوبه وقتی مهمون بیاد مثل عید انگار نه انگار


برای اینجور مواقع وسیله ای اختراع شده به نام پنبه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khaan

شما یعنی انقدر تمرکزت قوی هست که میتونی هم آهنگ گوش کنی و هم با دقت مساله های ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک رو حل کنی؟
نکنه داوینچی هستی؟  :Yahoo (112): 
باید این عادتت رو به مرور حذف کنی. فعلا سعی کن یه مدت آهنگ بی کلام گوش بدی هنگام درس خوندن بعدش یواش یواش میتونی آهنگ رو کلا کنار بزاری.

پ.ن:  خداییش آهنگ گوش دادن به همراه خوندن آیه ها و نکات و احادیث دین و زندگی خیلی نوبره  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zahra engineer

سلام دوست عزیز؛ منم با آهنگ درس میخونم اتفاقا خیلی هم خوبه به نظرم عادت بدی نیستش

----------


## bvb09

خب پ روز کنکورم بگو مراقبا برات آهنگ پخش کنن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> سلام دوستان
> 
> هر کاری کردم نمی تونم ترکش کنم معتاد شدم
> 
> قبلا فقط درس هایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی بود
> 
> الان دینی هم 
> 
> لطفا کمکم کنید


فرشاد منم مثل تو ریاضی فیزیکو با موسیقی میزنم :Yahoo (4): 
ولی از عید چون میخوام زماندار کار کنم کلا برای استراحت اونم 2ترک فقط گوش میدم ،اونو به عنوان یه جایزه کن .کم کم کمرنگ میشه

----------


## farshad7

> شما یعنی انقدر تمرکزت قوی هست که میتونی هم آهنگ گوش کنی و هم با دقت مساله های ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک رو حل کنی؟
> نکنه داوینچی هستی؟ 
> باید این عادتت رو به مرور حذف کنی. فعلا سعی کن یه مدت آهنگ بی کلام گوش بدی هنگام درس خوندن بعدش یواش یواش میتونی آهنگ رو کلا کنار بزاری.
> 
> پ.ن:  خداییش آهنگ گوش دادن به همراه خوندن آیه ها و نکات و احادیث دین و زندگی خیلی نوبره


به جون خودم اره :Yahoo (100): 

عادت کردم بهش دیگه

اون اهنگ بی کلامو امتحان کردم ولی خوابم می گرفت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farshad7

> سلام دوست عزیز؛ منم با آهنگ درس میخونم اتفاقا خیلی هم خوبه به نظرم عادت بدی نیستش


چه عجب :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

شما اهنگ با کلام گوش میدید؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Mahdi1377

وقتی اینجوری راحت تری چرا ترکش کنی ؟  :Yahoo (35): 
اگه توی یادگیری درسا مشکلی نداری ترکش نکن
اگه مشکل داری ... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
من خودم از اونای هستم که موقع خوندن درس اهنگ گوش میدم 
ولی طوری که درس های خوندنیو با یکبار خوندن یاد میگیرم
اگه حواستو پرت میکنه دیگه گوش نده ولی اگه باعث بهتر شدن یادگیریت میشه پس گوش بده
بالاخره هر کسی یه شرایطی برای درس خوندن و بهتر شدن یادگیریش داره
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان
> 
> هر کاری کردم نمی تونم ترکش کنم معتاد شدم
> 
> قبلا فقط درس هایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی بود
> 
> الان دینی هم 
> 
> لطفا کمکم کنید


سلام
اهنگات چجوریه؟اینش مهمه 
بعدشم وقتی تداخل ایجاد نمیکنه مشکلی نداره-طبق نظریه گلوگاه شناختی در روانشناسی مشکلی نداره
اهنگ غذای روحه من یه روز اهنگ گوش نکنم نمیتونم
همین وقتایی که ازاده و میای سایت گوش کن -کم کم برطرفش کن
اگه فیلم اموزشی نیگا کی چی؟!!! :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hello

منم مثل توم کلا اگه آهنگ نباشه نمیتونم تمرکز کنم با اینکه خودمم این مشکلو دارم به نظرم هر روز با یه ربع شروع کن مثلا قراره دو ساعت ریاضی بخونی یه ربعشو بدون آهنگ بخون و هر دو روز یه ربع بهش اضافه کن

----------


## saeid97

خوبه که  :Yahoo (94): 
تازه من هم درس میخونم هم آهنگ گوش میدم هم با خواننده هم خوانی میکنم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## SEYED REZA

> چه عجب
> 
> شما اهنگ با کلام گوش میدید؟؟؟؟



من گاهی اوقات رپم گوش میدم : ) 

اصلا بی کلام چیه ؟ من حل که میکنم تکرارم میکنم 

البته تفننی مثلا سر یه درس اینطوریم

----------


## waffen ss

خداوکیلی چه جوری؟

من پشه پر میزنه عین دخترا حواسم پرت میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Masoume

> خداوکیلی چه جوری؟
> 
> من پشه پر میزنه عین دخترا حواسم پرت میشه


عین دخترا :Yahoo (77): چ ربطی داره؟؟ :Yahoo (77): 
من تو عروسی هم باشم میتونم درس بخونم

----------


## مهسابانو

منم همین عادتو داشتم... در حقیقت تحمل درس خوندنو نداشتمو نمیدونستم ... به زور اهنگ پای کتاب مینشستمو خودمو مجبور میکردم درس بخونم... کار خوبی میکردم وگرنه الان احتمالا مجبور بودم گاو بچرونم!
خوب من علاقمو به درسا و کتابا بیشتر کردم و به خودم گفتم اینطوری درسارو زود یادم میره و برای همینه فکر میکنم الزایمر دارم و برای همین افسردگی میگیرم!
و همینطور که این رشترو گرفتم به این رسیدم که به هیچی نمیرسم!پس سعی کردم اهنگو حذف کنم تا یکی از مشکلاتم حل بشه! پس اون مشکل حل شد و فهمیدم خیلی کارم (برای من)اشتباه بوده در حالی که اون کار اشتباه درست ترین کارم در اون زمان بوده!
پس شما هم سعی کن این اشتباهو بذاری کنار و ببینی دلیلش چی بوده شاید مثل من مجبور کردن خودت به خوندن و نگاه کردن به صفحه کتاب بوده!

----------


## Amin-jh

من فک نمیکنم ذهن انسان توانایی پردازش چند مورد رو همزمان داشته باشه 
مثال
شما میتونی همزمان به دو تا چیز فکر کنی ؟
بنابراین درس خوندن همراه با موزیک امکان پذیر نیست چون شما در یک لحظه یا دارید درس میخونید یا موزیک گوش میدید 
حتی موزیک به دلیل جذاب تر بودنش نسبت به درس ممکنه حواس شما رو هم پرت کنه .

----------


## مهسابانو

> من فک نمیکنم ذهن انسان توانایی پردازش چند مورد رو همزمان داشته باشه 
> مثال
> شما میتونی همزمان به دو تا چیز فکر کنی ؟
> بنابراین درس خوندن همراه با موزیک امکان پذیر نیست چون شما در یک لحظه یا دارید درس میخونید یا موزیک گوش میدید 
> حتی موزیک به دلیل جذاب تر بودنش نسبت به درس ممکنه حواس شما رو هم پرت کنه .


یا خِدا!!!!!!شما نمیتونی !ولی خیلیا میتونن!کسیو میشناسم که انگار هر تیکه از مسائلو میده به یه تیکه از مغزش تا حل کنه!یعنی تقریبا همزمان فکر میکنه!
خانوما هم میتونن چند کارو همزمان انجام بدن!
تواناییا مختلفه!
من به شخصه برام فرقی نداره در جمع درس بخونم یا تنهایی!البته بحث تمرکز جداست ولی به حرفای بقیه هم گوش میدم درسته بازدهی کمتره ولی خوب بالاخره میتونم!

----------


## amirhossien000

بستگی ب آهنگش داره...اگه رپ باشه ی خورده ب نظرم مشکله اما اگه پاپ یا کلاسیک و هر گونه اهنگ اروم باشه امکان پذبره

----------


## Chandler Bing

heavy metal هم خوبه هاااااا
مخصوصا برای مطالعه   :Yahoo (112):

----------


## k1ronaldo

بیکلام دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! :Yahoo (77): 
من با بیکلام میخونم خیلی هم راضیم
 البته مجبورم خونه شلوغه اخه  :Yahoo (76): 
بنظرم عادت بدی نیست   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mehdi.78

حتما مرتضی گوش میدی...😃😄😅

----------


## amin_gh19

> خداوکیلی چه جوری؟
> 
> من پشه پر میزنه عین دخترا حواسم پرت میشه





> عین دختراچ ربطی داره؟؟
> من تو عروسی هم باشم میتونم درس بخونم


داداش حواستو جمع کن که که این معصومه خانومه ما دست بزن داره. از ما گفتن. حالا خود دانی.

راه حل من اینه که آهنگ رو بذار ولی صدا رو میوت کن. اینجوری هم حس آهنگ گذاشتنت ارضا میشه و هم صداشو نمیشنوی

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*منم با موسیقی درس میخونم! مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد
اگه گوش ندم تمرکز ندارم !!*

----------


## BacheMosbat

برعکس من علاقه ای به اهنگ نداشتم امسال بخاطر سروصدا های تو خونه بالاجبار با اهنگ درس خوندم الان دیگه کلا با اهنگ میخونمهیچکس تو خونه ملاحضه نمیکنه از صبح ساعت ده بیدار میشم تا سر شب ساعا هفت هشت فقط 3-4 ساعت میخونم  :Yahoo (2):  از بس بس سروصدای خونه نت و کامپیوتر وقتمو میگیره

----------


## Forgotten

مگه میشه همچین چیزی ؟ 
مگه داریم اصلا ؟!!!!! 
من تا حالا کسی رو ندیدم روشش این باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## -Morteza-

منم دختر خالم با آهنگ درس میخوند :Yahoo (21): 


خب مگه داریم؟مگه میشه؟ :Yahoo (21): 

جلل خالق!

فرشاد دمت گرم حاجی به ما هم یاد بده :Yahoo (4): 

شوخی میکنم اما اگه تمرکزت میره بالا و اینجوری سر آزمون مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد(که معلومه نمیاد!!!) مشکلی نداره


فقط قر نده دیگه سر درس :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23): 

من خودم برای استراحت آهنگ بی کلام چند وقت گوش میدادم.یه شب سر درس خوابم برد :Yahoo (23): 

برای من بهتره گوش ندم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## naeema

اتفاقا چیز خوبیه.وقتی گوش میدم اصلا حواسم پرت نمیشه.البته به جز چنتا درس.با کلامم گوش میدم اما چیزی که ازش سردرنیارم:-)

----------

